# Insurance Question



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi,

So I had a bump as a named driver on my other halves policy, the claim isn't settled yet although we know it will be classed as my fault.

For insurance Renewals as we need to now start getting quotes, it would make sense to me, that I tell them I have had an accident and it was my fault.

However in the renewal that came for her insurance (who are dealing with the claim), the fault is on her policy as if it was her fault.

So I am a bit confused :lol: (they definitely know it was me driving and who had the bump, I dealt with it all)

For quotes do we say I've not had an accident and she has, as it was on her policy? (or have they made a mistake at this point? Logic would dictate that's what's happened but SWMBO keeps saying she read that as it's on her policy it's down as her fault).

Would it have been different if I had just been driving it third party? (just for theoretical purposes so I can make sense of this).

The other question I have, as the amount hasn't been worked out yet as it's not settled and we haven't paid any excess amount yet. What do we tell insurers to get quotes?

Want to make sure all is above board that's all as I don't want to get stiffed if the worst should happen and we need to claim again!

Kindest Regards


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

You've have an accident and she has claimed on her policy. 

Her policy will note a claim, it should note that you were driving. If she had a quote for just her to drive, she will still need to disclose a fault claim was made on her policy. If you were getting a quote in your name, you need to disclose you were involved in a fault accident. 

Ask the insurers for or the claim's "reserve" costs. This will be amount they currently have allocated against the claim. You should use this figure until final settlement figures are known.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Shiny said:


> You've have an accident and she has claimed on her policy.
> 
> Her policy will note a claim, it should note that you were driving. If she had a quote for just her to drive, she will still need to disclose a fault claim was made on her policy. If you were getting a quote in your name, you need to disclose you were involved in a fault accident.
> 
> Ask the insurers for or the claim's "reserve" costs. This will be amount they currently have allocated against the claim. You should use this figure until final settlement figures are known.


Thank You Shiny 

So basically as a named driver on her car, by me having a bump it's marked us both :wall:

As we're a 2 car household, for quotes, we want the same arrangement My car me as the main her as named, Her car her as the main and me named.

Does that mean we just put in that I had an accident and leave her stuff all as 'no'?

There never seems to be any option on the online forms to say that 'I didn't have an accident BUT someone as a named driver on my policy did'.

Sorry if I'm being thick, having never had any accident in 15 years it's all so new


----------



## H-M3 (Jul 13, 2006)

Welcome to the world of being shafted! Insurance companies shaft you even if it’s a non fault. My brothers car got wacked whilst parked. Neighbor left note and wrote letter to take full liability. His insurance even wrote to say it’s their drivers fault. But hey ho, my brothers premium went up although non fault. They said some BS that it’s the probability so risk is high. jokes! Do shop around though as you can still get decent quotes.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Starbuck88 said:


> Thank You Shiny
> Does that mean we just put in that I had an accident and leave her stuff all as 'no'?


Yup, if you are both on the policy, you only need to enter it the once under your details, otherwise it gets loaded for twice.

On our system there is a section for accidents attached to the whole quote as such, you then select which driver had the accident - proposer, driver 1, 2 etc.

Her NCB will effectively account for the fact there was a claim on her policy. If protected NCB just be careful with any new insurers and transferring protected NCB following a claim. Most will probably just treat it as "loss of one life", it much easier to transfer these days than it used to be. Always worth ringing the insurers and checking all is ok if their website isn't clear.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

H-M3 said:


> Welcome to the world of being shafted! Insurance companies shaft you even if it's a non fault. My brothers car got wacked whilst parked. Neighbor left note and wrote letter to take full liability. His insurance even wrote to say it's their drivers fault. But hey ho, my brothers premium went up although non fault. They said some BS that it's the probability so risk is high. jokes! Do shop around though as you can still get decent quotes.


Unfortunately insurers work in the world of risks and likelihood of those risks occurring. The statistics show that if you have made a claim against someone else's insurance, then you are more likely to make a claim on yours, even if the accident was not your fault.

For example in the case of your brother - not his fault his car got whacked, but the fact it did get hit while parked could indicate he tends to park in places where cars get hit more often than other places. i.e. he is more at risk of making a claim on his insurance (as not everyone may be as honest to leave details).

Insurance is a competitive world where they are all trying to win business by producing the best offer by being best at assessing the risk. If they don't price that risk efficiently then it hits their profits.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Non fault claims (following the usual route) also mean a less profitable policy compared to someone with no accidents. 

Reporting the claim involves staff resources.
Engineer appointed to approve costs/repairs
Insurers continue to administrate claim and pay repairs to garage. 
Insurers appoint their recovery team to claim back repair costs.

In these days where there are numerous factors that fine tune every smallest detail of a quotation, this can make a difference with some insurers’ pricing.


----------

